# Radeon 5650HD and Xorg

## Gabriel_Blake

Hi.

I've tried to force my Radeon 5650HD to work, but without success. Even though it's a hybrid wit Intel it has been reported to work on my machine (Acer 3820TG). When running the Xserver I get the following error:

```
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5600/5700 Series" (Chipset = 0x68c1)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x0365)

(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xb0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xafee0000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00002000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): ATIF platform detected

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

(II) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) fglrx(0): Invalid ATI BIOS from int10, the adapter is not VGA-enabled

(EE) fglrx(0): Invalid video BIOS signature!

(EE) fglrx(0): GetBIOSParameter failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitAdapter failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

I'm pretty sure my xorg.config is OK. I also set the openGL interface to ATI. And turned on the graphic card itself. Could this be a kernel issue ?? 

You'll probably ask for this :

```
#Section "Files"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

#EndSection

#Section "Module"

#    Load   "dbe"

#    Load   "dri"

#    Load   "glx"

#    SubSection   "extmod"

#   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

#    EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

#   Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Option   "SendCoreEvents"

    Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

    Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

    Option "TapButton1" "1"

    Option "TapButton2" "2"

    Option "TapButton3" "3"

    Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

    Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

    Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

    Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

    Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

    Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

    Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "LCD"

    Option   "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "IntelGMA HD"

    Driver   "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

     Identifier   "Radeon 5650HD"

     Driver "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "Main Screen"

#    Device      "IntelGMA HD"

    Device      "Radeon 5650HD"

    Monitor      "LCD"

    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      24

   Modes      "1366x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen   "Main Screen"

    InputDevice   "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

```

----------

## chithanh

 *Quote:*   

> (II) fglrx(0): Invalid ATI BIOS from int10, the adapter is not VGA-enabled 

 This looks like the discrete graphics was not properly enabled in the BIOS (if it has such an option)

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

the BIOS has options: "switchable" and "discrete", it should work on both I guess... currently it's on switchable. (I'm interested in running it in switchable mode).

----------

## chithanh

Last thing I heard was that switchable works only with the open source driver and VGA_SWITCHEROO enabled in kernel.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

```
  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

  -*- VGA Arbitration

  (16)  Maximum number of GPUs

  [*] Laptop Hybrid Grapics - GPU switching support

  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

  -*- Lowlevel video output switch controls

  -*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->

  < > CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support

  < > Arc Monochrome LCD board support            
```

Already done that :/

----------

## chithanh

You seem to be using the proprietary driver, not the open source one.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

I know... that's because the open source driver is crap  :Sad:  It has a lower performance than the Intel chip.

When setting BIOS to Discrete Graphics, I need to use a kernel without compiled frame buffer and hybrid graphics support. Then the "fglrx" driver works and has superb performance.

But when using the hybrid-enabled kernel the "fglrx" driver cannot start (eselect opengl set ati), and the "radeon" driver starts but with poor performance (must use: eselect opengl set xorg). Any ideas ??

PS I remember to switch the graphic cards every time, so it's not an issue.

----------

## chithanh

There is presently no known way of getting switchable graphics to work with proprietary drivers in Linux. Only if you can select discrete graphics in the BIOS it is possible, but you will lose the ability to switch.

Be aware that for open source 2D+3D acceleration on Radeon 5000 series, you need kernel 2.6.36 (2.6.37_rc recommended), mesa 7.9 and xf86-video-ati from git (a live ebuild you can find in the x11 overlay).

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

OK... I've tried the open source driver, updated the kernel and now I have some new issues (but it seems something is getting better).

It doesn't state directly that open source driver supports my card, but id has:

 *Quote:*   

> REDWOOD     Radeon HD 5550/5570/5670

 

This would somehow fit my Radeon HD 5650. Even when booting my kernel I see that the REDWOOD microdoede is loading.... and here is the first problem... it takes about 60 seconds to load which is a lot compared to the normal 4s kernel boot  :Sad: 

The second thing is this:

```
localhost gabriel # lspci -s 02:00.0 -v

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1 (rev ff) (prog-if ff)

   !!! Unknown header type 7f

   Kernel driver in use: radeon 
```

So something is wrong... REALLY WRONG  :Sad: 

I'm using xorg-x11-1.9.2, mesa-7.9, kernel-gentoo-2.6.36-r5, xf86-video-ati-6.13.2.

Do I really have to use the git version of the driver ??

And now the when switching to the Radeon card with vgaswicheroo, the screen goes black and dead  :Sad: 

But it take this as a good sign... the only "missing piece" is the microcode loading... it takes too long and ends most probably in an error... any ideas ??

----------

## VoidMage

Did you install microcode package ?

For more recent cards, it's not included in the kernel.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

So I've added the "radeon-ucode" package, recompiled the kernel to include the µ-code...

The kernel boots up correctly, I can switch on the discrete card and start X on it... but on 2D/3D acceleration at all  :Sad: 

Should I try the git version of the drivers now ??

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

bump...

OK... I've decided I'll stick with switchable graphics using the open-source driver. I've installed everything as advised in this topic. The funny thing is that native games like nexuiz work well, but wine games have like 1fps even when viewing the main menu (no 3D) ! What could be the problem ??

The lspci for the radeon card looks weird.

```
localhost / # lspci -s 02:00.0 -v

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0365

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at afee0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at afe00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: fglrx

```

And I do have xcomposite active in xorg.conf and the xcomposite flag is also included in wine:

```
localhost / # eix -e wine

[I] app-emulation/wine

     Available versions:  1.2!t 1.2.1!t (~)1.2.2!t (~)1.3.0!t (~)1.3.1!t (~)1.3.2!t (~)1.3.3!t (~)1.3.4!t (~)1.3.5!t (~)1.3.6!t (~)1.3.7!t (~)1.3.8!t (~)1.3.9!t (~)1.3.10!t (~)1.3.11!t **9999!t {+X alsa capi cups custom-cflags dbus esd fontconfig +gecko gnutls gphoto2 gsm gstreamer hal jack jpeg lcms ldap mp3 nas ncurses nls openal +opengl +oss +perl png pulseaudio samba scanner ssl test +threads +truetype +win32 (+)win64 xcomposite xinerama xml}

     Installed versions:  1.3.11!t(21:21:41 16.01.2011)(X alsa cups dbus gecko gnutls jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses opengl perl png ssl threads truetype win32 win64 xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -esd -fontconfig -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -hal -jack -nas -nls -openal -oss -pulseaudio -samba -scanner -test -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.winehq.org/

     Description:         free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix

```

Any ideas what's wrong with wine ?

----------

## VoidMage

Are you sure you're not using software renderer ?

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

```
gabriel@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep "renderer string"

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (REDWOOD 68C1) 20090101  TCL DRI2

```

According to Wikipedia the 5600 series have a codename "Redwood XT" so I think I'm close

xorg log also shows no errors:

```
[   180.674] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   180.674] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[   180.674] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   180.674] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cb120

[   180.674] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   180.674]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   180.674]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   180.674]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   180.674]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   180.675] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1025:0365 rev 18, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   180.675] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 1002:68c1:1025:0365 rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   180.675] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   180.676] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   180.676] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.676]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   180.676]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   180.676]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   180.676] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   180.676] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   180.676] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   180.677] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.677]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   180.677]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   180.677]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   180.677] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   180.677] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   180.677] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   180.677] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.677]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   180.677]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   180.677] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   180.677] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   180.677] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   180.678] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   180.678] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.678]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   180.678]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   180.678]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   180.678] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   180.678] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   180.678] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   180.679] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.679]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   180.679]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   180.679] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   180.679] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   180.679] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   180.679] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.679]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   180.679]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   180.679] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   180.679] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[   180.679] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[   180.752] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.752]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 6.13.99

[   180.752]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   180.752]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   180.753] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   180.753] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   180.753] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.753]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.3.0

[   180.753]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   180.753]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   180.753] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, ATI Mobility Radeon 4100,

   ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4290, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR

[   180.758] (--) using VT number 7

[   180.764] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[   180.764] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   180.764] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[   180.764] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   180.765] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[   180.765] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[   180.765] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series" (ChipID = 0x68c1)

[   180.765] (II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

[   180.765] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   180.765] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   180.765] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:02:00.0

[   180.765] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[   180.765] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   180.765] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[   180.765] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:02:00.0

[   180.765] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: disabled

[   180.821] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section LCD

[   180.825] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 has no monitor section

[   180.839] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section

[   180.887] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output LVDS

[   180.887] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768i" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384i" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.905] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.33  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x720"x59.9   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync (44.8 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"x59.8   71.75  1152 1216 1328 1504  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"x59.9   38.25  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "848x480"x59.7   31.50  848 872 952 1056  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.8 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x480"x59.7   26.75  720 744 808 896  480 483 493 500 -hsync +vsync (29.9 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.4   23.75  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (29.7 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   180.906] (II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   180.910] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output HDMI-0

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output VGA-0

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): Output HDMI-0 disconnected

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1366x768

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): mem size init: gart size :1fdff000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3fba0000

[   180.924] (II) RADEON(0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[   180.924] (==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[   180.924] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   180.924] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   180.924] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   180.941] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.941]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   180.941]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   180.941] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   180.941] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   180.941] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   180.941] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[   180.941] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[   180.941] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[   180.949] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   180.949]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[   180.949]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   180.949] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   180.949] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[   180.949] (II) RADEON(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[   180.950] (II) RADEON(0): Front buffer size: 4224K

[   180.950] (II) RADEON(0): VRAM usage limit set to 935884K

[   180.952] (==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

[   180.952] (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

[   180.953] (II) RADEON(0): Setting EXA maxPitchBytes

[   180.953] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[   180.953] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   180.953] (II)         Solid

[   180.953] (II)         Copy

[   180.953] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   180.953] (II)         UploadToScreen

[   180.953] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[   180.953] (II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

[   180.953] (**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

[   180.953] (==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   180.954] (II) RADEON(0): Set up textured video

[   180.954] (II) RADEON(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   180.955] (--) RandR disabled

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   180.955] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   181.164] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[   181.164] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[   181.164] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[   181.164] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[   181.164] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[   181.164] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so

[   181.164] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[   181.172] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[   181.709] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   181.904] (--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

[   181.920] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   181.960] (--) Touchpad: x-axis range 1472 - 5822

[   181.960] (--) Touchpad: y-axis range 1408 - 4766

[   181.960] (--) Touchpad: pressure range 0 - 255

[   181.960] (--) Touchpad: finger width range 0 - 15

[   181.960] (--) Touchpad: buttons: left right

[   181.960] (**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

[   181.960] (**) Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "0"

[   181.960] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

[   181.960] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "on"

[   181.960] (**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

[   181.960] (**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "on"

[   181.960] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[   181.960] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

[   181.960] (**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

[   181.960] (**) Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

[   181.960] (**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

[   181.996] (--) Touchpad: touchpad found

[   181.996] (**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

[   181.996] (**) Touchpad: always reports core events

[   182.012] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: AccelFactor is now 0.036

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   182.012] (**) Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   182.040] (--) Touchpad: touchpad found

[   182.053] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   182.054] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.054] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   182.054] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   182.093] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   182.093]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[   182.093]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   182.093]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   182.093] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   182.093] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   182.097] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   182.097] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.097] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.097] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.097] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.097] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.138] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[   182.138] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.138] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   182.138] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   182.146] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[   182.146] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.146] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.146] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.146] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.146] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.147] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[   182.147] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.147] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   182.147] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   182.154] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[   182.154] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.154] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.154] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.154] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.154] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.200] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[   182.200] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   182.200] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[   182.200] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.200] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   182.200] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[   182.206] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[   182.206] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.206] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.206] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.206] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.206] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.213] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event7)

[   182.213] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[   182.213] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[   182.213] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[   182.218] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 20 mouse buttons

[   182.218] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   182.218] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[   182.218] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found x and y relative axes

[   182.218] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[   182.218] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   182.218] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   182.218] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: MOUSE)

[   182.218] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   182.218] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   182.218] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   182.218] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   182.218] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for relative axes.

[   182.219] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/mouse1)

[   182.219] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   182.220] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Receiver (/dev/input/event8)

[   182.220] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.220] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: always reports core events

[   182.220] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

[   182.226] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found 1 mouse buttons

[   182.226] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found scroll wheel(s)

[   182.226] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found relative axes

[   182.226] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found absolute axes

[   182.226] (--) Logitech USB Receiver: Found keys

[   182.226] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as mouse

[   182.226] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.226] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   182.226] (**) Logitech USB Receiver: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   182.226] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Receiver" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.226] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.226] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.226] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.226] (EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[   182.226] (II) Logitech USB Receiver: initialized for absolute axes.

[   182.227] (II) config/udev: Adding input device 1.3M WebCam (/dev/input/event9)

[   182.227] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.227] (**) 1.3M WebCam: always reports core events

[   182.227] (**) 1.3M WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[   182.234] (--) 1.3M WebCam: Found keys

[   182.234] (II) 1.3M WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.234] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "1.3M WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.234] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.234] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.234] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.239] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[   182.239] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   182.239] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   182.239] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   182.246] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   182.246] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   182.246] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   182.246] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   182.246] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   182.246] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   182.247] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[   182.247] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   182.247] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   182.247] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   182.247] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[   182.254] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   182.254] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   182.254] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   182.254] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[   182.254] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[   182.254] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   182.262] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[   182.262] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   182.262] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   182.262] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   182.262] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   182.696] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[   182.696] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[   182.704] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   182.704] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   182.704] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   182.704] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[   182.724] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[   182.724] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[   182.724] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   182.740] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[   182.740] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

```

----------

## chithanh

Wine does not work very well with open source drivers. An additional difficulty is on amd64 systems: wine is a 32 bit application which uses emul-linux-x86-opengl.

----------

## VoidMage

Well, while it's performance is not stunning, as long as the game is not demanding much, even rv280

doesn't do that bad on x86 (well, for titles of its era).

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

OK. I'll try installing 64-bit wine (although I've heard it doesn't work very good).

--EDIT--

Never mind wine... I'm getting terrible rendering in another linux app. Celestia is rendering distant stars as squares !  :Sad: 

----------

